# Does anybody know how to reboot a gateway model #ZX4970G?



## TaraRize129 (Dec 24, 2015)

I bought it off Craigslist and it has user names and passwords etc. Is there anyway i can just erase them and start fresh?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

You may be able to do a factory reset from a hidden partition 
you may be able to create a recovery USB or set of DVDs

http://gateway-us.custhelp.com/app/...sion/L3RpbWUvMTQ1MDk0NTM3OS9zaWQvUElPcElMRW0=
if you can make the recovery media first - then you have something to fall back on if the factory reset fails for any reason

What windows version is on the PC ?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You appear to have a *Gateway ZX4970G All-In-One Desktop* which appears to come with one of these operating systems:
Windows 7 Home Basic 64-bit
Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit
Windows 7 Professional 64-bit
Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit

As Wayne already asked you, what's the Windows version on the Certificate-Of-Authenticity(COA) sticker on yours?

Also, what's the exact SNID number and serial number on yours?

--------------------------------------------------------

Since you bought it on Craig's List and it contains all the "debris" and issues from its previous owner, you definitely want to do a reinstall and get a fresh start with it.

--------------------------------------------------------


----------

